

ShowHN: DailyHealthScore - Track and improve your health - eggdude

https://www.dailyhealthscore.com<p>This is a very crowded market so my aim was to provide a very simple way to assess and track your health. I had to leave a lot of features out for the beta version, but it is still somewhat valuable in its current form. Eventually, I'd it to automatically import fitness or health data from sites like HealthVault, RunKeeper, DailyBurn, etc.<p>It is very much a work-in-progress, but any feedback is welcome.
======
antimora
I some feedback about the UI, as a user (I am not an expert)

The background seems to grab all my eyes attention, especially the bright
colors of the header.

Initially I had hard time figuring out what this site was about and what the
benefits were. I needed more specifics than just knowing it tracks my health.

